# Pet Insurance



## cassadee7

I wanted to see everyone's thoughts/experience with pet insurance!

So:
1. Do you have pet insurance?
2. If so, what company?
3. Satisfaction?


----------



## Pattycakes

1. Yes
2. PetPlan
3. So far I like it. Had to use it one time and they reimbursement me very quickly.

Don't think I will ever own another dog unless I have pet insurance for them.


----------



## roxy84

1. Yes
2. PetPlan
3. very satisfied. never denied any legitimate claims.


----------



## Lesley1905

Yes I have it with Trupanion...I picked that one because some of the other ones don't have coverage for Genetic issues like HD...this one covered it just in case something happens and it will also never go up in price because of his age. I've never had to use it before though, it's only for events over 500 bucks. I'd rather waste the 28 bucks a month knowing he's covered and never have to use it! With my other dog, I wish I would have it had when she had a pancreatitis and enterititis all at the same time...$8,700 later and 10 days in the doggy hospital...yeah, insurance would have helped


----------



## adamdude04

I thought about getting it.. But Im old fashion. Do like a sick horse.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

Don't bother with VPI. $3100 surgery, $560 reimbursement ($100 at first, $460 more after a threat to cancel). I'd have been better off _not_ buying their product. Now I just have one credit card set aside for vet emergencies.


----------



## Lucy Dog

1. Yes!
2. Pet Plan
3. Great experiences with this company, and even better, peace of mind.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

cassadee7 said:


> 1. Do you have pet insurance?


Yes, I actually just got it at the beginning of the month.



cassadee7 said:


> 2. If so, what company?


I am using President's Choice Financial Pet Insurance.
PC Financial insurance

This is the plan I have for Stark at the moment:
*Plan for Stark*

*Choice Plan with a $100.00 Deductible*


Edit Stark's info
Delete Stark
Choose another plan


35.48 monthly



https://www.pcfpets.ca/Calculator/q...a-891c-472b-9279-130fd3544745&pid=27585&aap=1 *What's covered*

All accidents, all illnesses 

*Accident Coverage*

Up to $2,500 per accident 

*Illness Coverage*

Up to $2,500 per illness, per year 




cassadee7 said:


> 3. Satisfaction?


I am happy with what it covers for what I am playing. I can reduce or raise the coverage at any time as well. They were helpful on the phone and were very quick to get me set up. Not really any hassle or anything, even with Stark not having his boosters (he is titer tested). 

I have yet to use them but so far I am happy with their customer service.


----------



## Montana Scout

you might want to edit your post and get rid of those links... not sure what people can do w/ that info...


----------



## cassadee7

Do any of you know if the premium goes up every year on most insurance plans? Or does it stay the same rate for the life if the dog? I will call the companies I am considering on Monday but thought maybe someone here would know.


----------



## Lesley1905

It depends on the company...Trupanion, the company I use, does not go up with age. I do know that VPI does though!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Montana Scout said:


> you might want to edit your post and get rid of those links... not sure what people can do w/ that info...


There isn't any private information on there. Only my dogs birthdate, name and breed and plan information that anyone can access through the site....


----------



## roxy84

cassadee7 said:


> Do any of you know if the premium goes up every year on most insurance plans? Or does it stay the same rate for the life if the dog? I will call the companies I am considering on Monday but thought maybe someone here would know.


 
they are all going to go up eventually. Trupanion claims they will not raise premiums due to you dog getting older, but they will raise premiums in response to increased costs of veterinary care.

i can tell you that i have had two renewals with PetPlan, and the premium has not gone up one penny. realistically, i know it will go up in the coming renewals. i feel their prices are so fair that i am not concerned with it.

i pay (for a 3 1/2 yr old female gsd in MI):

-$23.47 per month
-$200 deductible, then 90% coverage after that
-$8000 of coverage per year, every year, no lifetime limits for any injury/illness
-covers any injury/illness and meds related to injury/illness, with no exclusions for hereditary condition


----------



## Heidigsd

1. Yes
2. Petplan
3. Very satisfied, they have paid every claim so far just as promised.

Michaela


----------



## fkeeley

Sounds like it's Petplan vs. Trupanion. I'm seriously thinking of getting insurance for my new puppy. We had VIP before and I truly hated. From what I understand, Petplan has a limit per year (based on the plan you have) but Trupanion doesn't. Now, I know this is reaching here, but what if my dog is in an accident, needs surgery, let's say $6,000 and then in the same year (God forbidden) bloats and it's another $9,000. I have Petplan bronze ($8,000 coverage). Does this mean that under Petplan I would not be fully covered but via Trupanion I would? Just an example, trying to understand the difference if anyone that has these plans can help me understand!


----------



## CaseysGSD

1. No I do not

That being said, I am fortunate enough to have the means for anything that should come up, if I didn't I would use ins. and thinks it's a GREAT idea. I would be interested to see how many pets have are alive right now as a result of their owner being able to get them the care they needed _because_ of having ins. and would have needed to put their pets down because of the cost of the surgery/illness if it was out of pocket!


----------



## Lesley1905

fkeeley said:


> Sounds like it's Petplan vs. Trupanion. I'm seriously thinking of getting insurance for my new puppy. We had VIP before and I truly hated. From what I understand, Petplan has a limit per year (based on the plan you have) but Trupanion doesn't. Now, I know this is reaching here, but what if my dog is in an accident, needs surgery, let's say $6,000 and then in the same year (God forbidden) bloats and it's another $9,000. I have Petplan bronze ($8,000 coverage). Does this mean that under Petplan I would not be fully covered but via Trupanion I would? Just an example, trying to understand the difference if anyone that has these plans can help me understand!


Your right, if I would have had Petplan insurance when my other dog cost me 8,700 bucks to get her well, it would have only covered 6 grand of it. Trupanion even if their rates do go up....would have covered almost all of that bill. VPI insurance costs my friend and his female GSD 42 bucks a month opposed to my 27 bucks a month. VPI doesnt even cover HD if that were to come up. I think your damned if you do and damned if you don't. There's never going to be one perfect company out there. Now a days doggy insruance is going to be just as much of a pain in the butt as human health insurance!


----------



## Emoore

Nope. We have an emergency fund of 6 months of expenses to cover anything from canine illness to job loss.


----------



## Shadow's mum

We are in australia. We have medi bank gold paw coverage for Shadow. This gives us up to 15,000 annual coverage, plus $70 annual well being care,plus approx $95 annual routine stuff eg, council reg fees, flea/tick treatment, or behavior therapy or training.

Touch wood we have only used this for the well being care and the routine stuff, the pay back was quick and easy.


----------



## cassadee7

This is really interesting. I too am deciding between PetPlan and Trupanion. I wonder if one of these companies is more stable and likely to be around in 10 years than the other?


----------



## fkeeley

I'm also wondering how much coverage is really realistic per year? $10,000, $20,000?


----------



## Lesley1905

You never know what could happen! Like I said, our other dog cost us 8700 bucks in a period of 10 days. And with pancreatitis, it can flare up at any time if your not careful about their diet. We've had a couple of close calls but now I know what to do if she does have a flare up!


----------



## vat

I have Pets best but have not used it yet. I do have the routine coverage so will be testing it out in the next month or so. I looked at Trupanion and what kept me from them is the fine print. If your dog is not spayed/neutered at the vet recommended age then they will not cover any injury from fight or car accidents, etc. I refuse to neuter my boy at 6 month, I feel it is to young. I am not sure if that matters say if after he is neutered I decide to get Trupanion.


----------



## will_and_jamie

Nope. I'm pretty sure none cover any type of dysplasia so it's useless to have for us.


----------



## roxy84

will_and_jamie said:


> Nope. I'm pretty sure none cover any type of dysplasia so it's useless to have for us.


sure they do. PetPlan does...so does trupanion if you buy it before the dog is one year old.

....unless you meant for a dog that already has it before buying coverage


----------



## will_and_jamie

roxy84 said:


> sure they do. PetPlan does...so does trupanion if you buy it before the dog is one year old.
> 
> ....unless you meant for a dog that already has it before buying coverage


Yep. Thanks though.


----------



## JessWelsch

Jordan has banfield preventative care.

for puppies it was 100$ for the first month and then 27$ for each month after (for 11 months).

It covers deworming, 1st heartworm preventative, spay or neuter,all office visits, all shots, fecal samples, and a few other things I cant recall.

We have saved over 300$ in 4 visits in 6 weeks... I say it was worth it. 
For an emergency we will dip in to our personal savings account


----------



## LARHAGE

I have Petplan Gold Plan for my dog, it covers up to 20,000 a year, I just wanted all bases covered just in case. I feel it's reasonable.


----------



## BergerAllemand

*V P I Pet Insurance*

I have 3 GS - VPI was charging me about $2000 a year for all 3 based on various age criteria. 

It turns out they are very good at issuing refunds and checks, but the problem for me was that I never had any dramatic situation (cancer, major surgery) on my dogs. Therefore I ended up paying 2000 - 300 in refunds = 1700 more than I would have without VPI. 

I have also been put off by the yearly updates: less and less covered and more caps on what was covered. 

So I canceled happily.


----------



## Hercules

I don't have insurance and will never get it. My dogs haven't needed any healthcare besides the basics and if I had insurance, I would probably be paying those out of pocket AND still paying for an insurance I don't need. I'd rather leave money aside for emergencies, I feel safer that way and if nothing happens, I don't lose any money.


----------



## firestorm

We have a specific credit card just for our beloved companions. I know my other half would do any thing to save our pets. It`s not for regular vet visits but for emergencies. Like broken legs, etc. Gives me peace of mind.


----------



## michaelroll

Don't really see any point, dogs get ill so rarely.


----------



## Shaolin

I love VPI. The less than $1000 a year I spend on deductibles is almost returned three fold. My Pom has had a lot of medical issues this year and I spent a couple thousand over the course of a few months. To get almost 90% of the outgoing cost back was a life saver. Now, I have a savings account set up just for emergency vet trips, so it wasn't like I was digging into my pockets, but without it I would have nearly exhausted the account and not have been able to replenish it quick enough to feel safe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FirefighterGSD

So here's my question, do you have to file a claim after the fact and wait to be reimbursed? Or is It similar to car insurance where you pay just your deducible up front and the insurance automatically covers the remaining amount?

And JessWelch, we start with Banfield tomorrow night and I plan on enrolling in the same program. We will be neutering so right there it pays for the plan!


----------



## Shaolin

I pay out, then I get reimbursed within 14-21 days. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fiddler

I have Healthy Paws Pet Insurance and they are AWESOME. My Gracie has had 
three surgeries in the past year, one epsioplasty and TWO TPLO's. Total cost 
about $9,700.00.

Each time the insurance paid quickly, and I mean quickly, within 5 days and paid exactly what I expected. 

They do not pay for the initial examination but pay everything else including the meds and follow ups. Go to their website and they have a calculator which will give you the cost of the policy you chose. You can chose your deductable and coverage. They even cover hip displaysia if not pre-existing.


----------



## FirefighterGSD

Shaolin said:


> I pay out, then I get reimbursed within 14-21 days.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So if you're not someone who has the reserve $$ in an account to begin with, it's pretty much pointless in helping then?

That's my big qualm if you will. If it were a situation similar to health insurance where you pay into it every month and in the event you need it you simply pay your part of the deductible and they cover the remaining balance, it would 100% be worth it. 

We go to Banfield and signed up for their puppy Early Care Plus for now. It's $38 a month and covers everything without a deductible. I do plan on neutering Arson which is $350. It's 100% covered up to 12 months after signing up with the program. No brainer for me. http://www.banfield.com/preventive-care/optimum-wellness-plans/puppy-wellness-plans


----------



## Bridget

I checked it out when it first came out. We have three dogs, three cats and the premiums to buy it on all of them would have been too much. Couldn't really cover just one, right? If I did, I'm pretty sure that would not be the one who would get sick (with my luck)! Here's how I figure: most likely worst case scenario would be a $10,000 bill, not sure if I am being too optimistic or not. So if you have any way you could get your hands on that much money, through credit card, loan from family member, savings, etc., then I don't really need insurance. 

I did once have to put a pet to sleep strictly because of the money and I swear, if I had to beg, borrow or steal, it won't happen again.


----------



## kr16

Insurance is much more complicated and needs to be fully understood. What is written in the contract is what really matters. Especially companies like VPI and Banfield and lots of others.. So opinions may not tell the true story.

I did a whole write up on most of them since I do this for a living. Use the search button, you will find a ton of threads. 

The short version Banfield in not going to be something that will save you any money for sickness. You are also limited to Banfield vets only. Like a pet version of Kaiser Permanente. The best plan gives you a 20% discount. If anything in the first year you gain some money if you use it to its fullest. They bank on people not to. 

Insurance is for the big bills, VPI has a schedule of what they pay for every disease. They pay very little for some things. That sheet needs to be studied to fully understand how you may get screwed. For those that love it and have had a good run, that's great, be careful and study the exclusions and schedule of benefits.

Last week my pup had bloody diarrhea. $1200 later with petplan I paid $200. With Banfield on the best plan, I would have paid $960. With VPI I would have to study the schedule sheet to figure out what they covered money wise.. 

With my plan, honestly I never care or worry about anything financial only my dogs well being. If they need to do another few grand in tests, I can do it and only worry about my dog.

Anytime any insurance company has gray areas keep away. 

If you think this is complicated people that have gone to Healthcare.gov or state exchanges and didn't get assistance from a licensed agent, may be blindsided down the road. 

If anyone needs help PM me.


----------



## Heissy

Some good reading on this. My little guy just got sick and was at the ER vet clinic for a few days earlier this week. Cost me $1600. Also seems to have an on and off problem with anal gland infection. I've been looking at the bronze or silver plan from petplan. Wish I had done it before but oh well.


----------



## DellaWrangler

Got PetPlan, based on the recommendations on this site and a comparison of their policy with Trupanion and VPI. It seemed to be the best fit for our needs (haven't actually had to use it yet, so can't make a firm recommendation one way or the other). 

Debated about putting money away into a designated savings account for pup care/emergencies. However, once I crunched the numbers of roughly 4K in costs over the average lifespan of a GSD, vs. $120,000 in coverage, even accounting for the stuff they don't cover, it seems to make financial sense. 

As Chris Rock puts it, they should call insurance "in case sh*t." Chances are that if you don't have it, you'll need it, and if you do have it, your pet will be fit as a fiddle and you'll be beating yourself up for spending all that money on it


----------



## SuperG

1.) No...dog not old enough yet

2.) Probably Progressive when my dog passes driver's exam

3.) Expecting it should be good...because why would Flo fib?


SuperG


----------



## AugustGSD

I say find out what the monthly cost would be, and then pay that amount toward a savings account that is just for your pet. At least this way you still have the money if nothing should ever happen. That's what I'm doing. I don't even want insurance on myself (sorry, but its true), so I'm definitely not going to pay money for a service that my dog may or may not use and be out thousands of dollars.


----------



## Bequavious

To me insurance is all about risk, how much risk can you afford to take on yourself and how much do you need to pass off to an insurance company? In other words, insurance is for the big stuff. As a relatively healthy young person I prefer to pay a smaller premium for my own healthcare. Sure I have to pay out of pocket for doctors visits and medicine and such, but if I get cancer I'll be covered. Same thing with the car. I don't need a huge expensive insurance policy because my car is old and clunky and wouldn't cost much to be replaced (I DO have to make sure the other's person's car would be covered though, just in case I hit something pricey  ). As for the pups, _most_ pet care really isn't that expensive (when compared to people care) that I can't save up myself and being earning interest on that money as well to cover any emergencies.

Regardless of whether or not you decide to get pet insurance, I think everyone should be building up an emergency fund. Too few people prioritize saving and it ends up costing them way more money in the long run.


----------



## kr16

Bequavious said:


> To me insurance is all about risk, how much risk can you afford to take on yourself and how much do you need to pass off to an insurance company? In other words, insurance is for the big stuff. As a relatively healthy young person I prefer to pay a smaller premium for my own healthcare. Sure I have to pay out of pocket for doctors visits and medicine and such, but if I get cancer I'll be covered. Same thing with the car. I don't need a huge expensive insurance policy because my car is old and clunky and wouldn't cost much to be replaced (I DO have to make sure the other's person's car would be covered though, just in case I hit something pricey  ). As for the pups, _most_ pet care really isn't that expensive (when compared to people care) that I can't save up myself and being earning interest on that money as well to cover any emergencies.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you decide to get pet insurance, I think everyone should be building up an emergency fund. Too few people prioritize saving and it ends up costing them way more money in the long run.


Sounds like a Dave Ramsey system. But pretty much your dead on with the insurance, that is exactly how I explain it when I sell it. People get duped by thinking the little things are covered and its a great plan.


----------



## chanceofalifetime

Hi. I noticed that most pet parents ended up getting insurance for their gsd thru petplan. I did not really read a lot of info about healthypaws & I'm wondering if that was because they were still too new when this post started. I am stuck between the 2, however, I am leaning towards getting my 1 year 2 month old Chancellor (Chance) insured w/ healthypaws. Primarily because based on all my reviews, they seem to have the least restrictions/limitations. 

We intercepted Chance from being turned into the shelter last year when he was only 5 weeks old. We think he may have come from a backyard breeder, as he was in very bad shape the day we got him. He was riddled w/ ticks & barely made it (according to the vet), they almost asked me to put him down. He had a lot of worms (big ones) and had eye issues. He recovered from those completely, but we did take him in once to have his hind legs looked at bec they seemed weak & he seemed to drag his nails while he walked. Vet said, could be something, or not...he was too young really. He also developed a rash on his face, ruled out scabies, but they never really figured out what it was. Today, Chance seems to be a very healthy 1 year old dog...very smart & have grown to be very handsome  

As you can see though, I'm worried about all the above as to how any insurance company would handle them as far as exclusions. Wondering if any of you have had the same or similar concern & have had either positive or negative experience w/ your pet insurance choice. 

Chance is our first german shepherd, and researching all that could go wrong scare me! We have a 12 year old yellow lab & I regret not insuring him while he was younger...he's been dealing w/ hip issues for the last 3 years, but he's hanging in there. We also have a beagle/pit rescue who just survived a +90% small bowel resection - she wasn't suppose to survive! But she's 60 days post surgery & is doing really well. Unfortunately, with the cost of medical maintenance for our yellow & our beagle/pit has put a big dent on our savings. I feel paying a little into insurance now will help us make sure we can give Chance the same "fighting chance," even if we don't ever get any money back. We just need to know we can if anything happens to him. 

Thanks in advance for any feedback you can give me 

Maria


----------



## Reef LeDoux

*Just bought pet insurance*

FYI I wanting to get my daughters new Puppy health insurance. I've been quoted from a few and they all seemed so expensive. Shes away at college and I would like the piece of mind for both of us that if something is wrong she can take her to a vet. 
Just when I was about to give up I got an email from Progressive my auto insurance that they have partnered up with BEST PETS. 
Her 5 month old English Labrador is $38. monthly
$200 per year deductible 
They reimburse 80% up to $5,000 per year.
Includes illness and accidents; visits, blood work, x rays, surgery, therapy, prescriptions and more.
Also you can apply to be reimbursed online and they cut a check within 2 - 5 business days.

They have other plans that include wellness visits and 10,000 - 15,000 a year limits but shes a healthy pup and I just went with the basic level one. 

Because its backed by Progressive I feel pretty comfortable they do what they say there going to.


----------



## lauren43

I have healthy paws and although my deductible is $250 I think they've been great. I've only claimed one thing that was around $260 and they paid me the amount outside the deductible without question. 

I'm hoping it stays this way as I'm sure the vet visits will continue.


----------



## kr16

Reef LeDoux said:


> FYI I wanting to get my daughters new Puppy health insurance. I've been quoted from a few and they all seemed so expensive. Shes away at college and I would like the piece of mind for both of us that if something is wrong she can take her to a vet.
> Just when I was about to give up I got an email from Progressive my auto insurance that they have partnered up with BEST PETS.
> Her 5 month old English Labrador is $38. monthly
> $200 per year deductible
> They reimburse 80% up to $5,000 per year.
> Includes illness and accidents; visits, blood work, x rays, surgery, therapy, prescriptions and more.
> Also you can apply to be reimbursed online and they cut a check within 2 - 5 business days.
> 
> They have other plans that include wellness visits and 10,000 - 15,000 a year limits but shes a healthy pup and I just went with the basic level one.
> 
> Because its backed by Progressive I feel pretty comfortable they do what they say there going to.


Its called Pets Best and please don't fall for the its backed by Progressive. (Progressive is not responsible for the content or operation of petsbest.com.) They have nothing to do with it. Farmers recommends them also. Its about them making money. This is not the policy for a FL or GA resident. The price is bad for a 5k payout

You live in Florida they have a 12 month waiting period on this in FL and it will not be waived. They also exclude way to much see below. And I haven't even seen an actual policy yet to shred.

Cruciate Ligament Injuries
Luxating Patellas
Portosystemic Shunts
Hip and Elbow Dysplasia
Osteochondritis Dissecans
Cardiovascular Defects

*Florida and South Carolina residents: limited coverage for hereditary conditions and no coverage for congenital conditions. Waiver for 12-month waiting period on seven conditions is not available. Please contact us or review the policy form for your state for more details.*


----------



## rdease

will_and_jamie said:


> Nope. I'm pretty sure none cover any type of dysplasia so it's useless to have for us.


Healthy Paws does cover it.


----------



## rdease

roxy84 said:


> sure they do. PetPlan does...so does trupanion if you buy it before the dog is one year old.
> 
> ....unless you meant for a dog that already has it before buying coverage


Healthy Paws does and has no limit on coverage for dogs under 6years old. I have it on my GSD.


----------



## zudnic

I don't see a need for it. Even doing one treatment for cancer, vet and oncologist at the Eastern Washington University vet school, etc. Two ACL surgeries on two separate dogs. The last one also had a growth removed from his leg and biopsy. He also had x-rays and a lung biopsy, fairly pricey, but not bad. I don't see a need for pet insurance, see it like making payments on a future procedure they haven't had yet and may not need, its a waste of money. Id rather pay as needed out of my pocket.


----------



## eddie1976E

zudnic said:


> I don't see a need for it. Even doing one treatment for cancer, vet and oncologist at the Eastern Washington University vet school, etc. Two ACL surgeries on two separate dogs. The last one also had a growth removed from his leg and biopsy. He also had x-rays and a lung biopsy, fairly pricey, but not bad. I don't see a need for pet insurance, see it like making payments on a future procedure they haven't had yet and may not need, its a waste of money. Id rather pay as needed out of my pocket.


Same could be said for auto insurance, homeowners, and health insurance for the family. And yet, most of us wouldn't take a job that doesn't offer health insurance, wouldn't dare drive a $20k car without auto insurance even if the law allowed and certainly would not skip homeowners insurance. 

The feeling of not having to decide if you will pay to treat your dog or pay your mortgage for the month is priceless. The cost is really insignificant as far as I'm concerned. You only need one not so major issue to pay for the annual premium. The first year I had it, I had a $700 bill covered. The second year (current year) I have had about $3k submitted so far and will submit more. At an annual premium of about $500, I think it is well worth it. I will never have a dog without insurance again.


----------



## zudnic

eddie1976E said:


> Same could be said for auto insurance, homeowners, and health insurance for the family. And yet, most of us wouldn't take a job that doesn't offer health insurance, wouldn't dare drive a $20k car without auto insurance even if the law allowed and certainly would not skip homeowners insurance.
> 
> The feeling of not having to decide if you will pay to treat your dog or pay your mortgage for the month is priceless. The cost is really insignificant as far as I'm concerned. You only need one not so major issue to pay for the annual premium. The first year I had it, I had a $700 bill covered. The second year (current year) I have had about $3k submitted so far and will submit more. At an annual premium of about $500, I think it is well worth it. I will never have a dog without insurance again.


I can afford most bills. My boy Ty, he had several thousand dollars in vet bills, insurance would have been a pay now or latter scenario. I rather just pay when needed and pay the vet directly. Same view on human health insurance. Although Canada is touted as free health insurance for all, most provinces have monthly premiums, although very reasonable, I don't like paying them. I'm seriously considering opting out of the Canadian health care system. Knock on wood, if I get cancer or need surgery, I'm going to the U.S. and paying out of pocket anyway. 

If auto insurance wasn't mandatory, I wouldn't have it. I also believe home owners insurance is a waste if you don't live in a natural disaster area! 

Not everyone needs insurance for everything. The only treatments I will not pay, is most cancers. Even with insurance I wouldn't treat most cancers.


----------



## zudnic

I'll put it another better way.

If you can't afford to spend $2000+ in one shot, but can afford monthly payments of $50 to $100 per month. Then get insurance. If you can afford $2000+ bills in one shot, you don't really need insurance.


----------



## James Dons

I think that insurance is more beneficial variant.
Every insurance company have it's own number of plans that they can offer to their clients.
Can some share own experience?


----------



## Magwart

We have a newly stickied thread on pet insurance now that has fantastic info -- kr16, an insurance professional, broke down the fine print and exclusions of lots of plans a few years ago. You'll find some pretty fantastic info in that thread.


----------



## PuppyRichie

James Dons said:


> I think that insurance is more beneficial variant.
> Every insurance company have it's own number of plans that they can offer to their clients.
> Can some share own experience?


Well, i faced the same question when i was about to insure my Richie. I knew nothing about reimbursement types or what's covered and what's not, so there were many questions. I was a kind of newbie. But now, after such an experience, I can suggest some materials, that you can check if you want.
Compare dog insurance - Pet Insurance Review
https://www.petinsuranceu.com/german-shepherd-dog-insurance/
Pet Insurance 2016 - Reviewed and Ranked


----------



## Rocky89

Is there any insurance that covers DM and any type of appointments like acupuncture or therapy?


----------



## Magwart

Yes, several do...the key is to find a policy that does not exclude genetic conditions. However, no insurance covers illness once symptoms have manifested. Once a dog is sick, or showing signs of being sick even if you haven't diagnosed it yet, it's too late to buy insurance. That would be a pre-existing condition (excluded from coverage). The fact that you've been posting asking about DM suggests your dog already has signs of it...


----------

